# Happy Little Elf free knit pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Little Elf pattern

Though this was very cute and other would enjoy making this pattern.

http://universalyarn.com/patterns/1003.pdf


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Adorable! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

He's so sweet &#127852;&#127852;&#127876;


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

He's so cute.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Saw him the other day and you are right..way cute. Thanks for posting


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your all very welcome

Enjoy and happy knitting


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Perfect. I bookmarked.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet I bookmarked also, thanks Barbara.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

He's super cute! Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your all very welcome.

Glad to see so many will enjoy this pattern. I love to post links to patterns I find that others will also enjoy.

Happy knitting.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Very cute thank you.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Yes, thank you! Two of my GKs would enjoy this for Christmas, actually by Thanksgiving, as they decorate then.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link to this cute little fellow, Tessa28


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your very welcome.


----------

